# صابون ورق على شكل منديل للغسيل ..



## فارس مكة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
..............................


ما أطول عليكم ندش بالموضوع على طول 


( صابون ورق على شكل منديل لغسيل اليدين )
أكرمكم الله 
...............................


المميزات
............
- كرتون فيه ( 50 ) عبوة صغيرة .
- العبوة فيها (15) رقاقة ورق صابون . 
- عبوة صغيرة جدا يمكن حملها بالجيب ( مخابي ) الثوب .. وأيضا المكتب .. البر .. الشنطة .... الخ 
- الصابون على شكل رقائق خفيفة بحجم بطاقة الصراف الالي تقريبا .
- حجم العبوة (7) سم في(5) سم تقربا .
- بروائح عطرية مختلفة .
- عملي جداً .. وانا شخصيا مجرب بنفسي .
......................
السعر ( 65 ) ريال للكرتون الواحد 
.............


الى الصور 


الاولى 



الثانية 



الثالثة 



الرابعة 





والله ولي التوفيق ​


----------



## فارس مكة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: صابون ورق على شكل منديل للغسيل ..*

على بركة الله تعالى


----------

